

American Snipper: New Poems from John Ashbery - samclemens
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/06/01/american-snipper-books-chiasson

======
awakeasleep
Pretty brutal dissection/explanation of the poems. Like pulling apart a
butterfly to show off its anatomy or something.

